# APR 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 Crate Engine Program



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 Crate Engine is the ultimate solution for strength and longevity on high horsepower builds. Each engine is sold as a fully assembled long block from the cylinder head to the oil pan, or as a short block only. You supply a core, and we do the rest!

Product Page






The APR Crate Engine features strengthened internals designed to support the punishing demands of an APR Stage 3+ Turbocharger System with ease. Each engine is fully disassembled, cleaned, inspected, overbore, balanced, blueprinted, reassembled with top-of-the-line high-strength componentry, timed, and finally pressure and vacuum tested for leaks. We replace OEM gaskets, main bearings, main timing chain, tensioner and rails, one-time-use bolts, water pump belt and more to complete the assembly. Long blocks are ready to drop in after installing your accessories, while short blocks are ready for finishing with your own cylinder head, oil pan, and associated parts.

For EXTENSIVE details on our Components, Machining, Assembly and Services, please visit our Product Page



Thank you and Go APR!


----------

